# Roadhunting



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

I don't have near the problem with people who roadhunt pheasants as I do with people that roadhunt deer. If you want to cruise the gravel and are just looking for a few kicks / table fair fine, jump out and shoot a pheasant if that seems to make you happy, it won't hurt anything. I did this ALOT in high school but now its not that fun. But you DEERHUNTERS.....who almost refuse to get out of your pickup and off your fat *** are the ones who should be slapped. They should close section lines to travel during deer season for obvioius reasons. 
You notice how deer in ND get spooky? its not cause they've been "kicked up" by walkers, its cause they've been harassed by idiots in 3/4 tons. People cut deer off/chase/ you name it. Every November the smooth gravel roads around my place start having skid marks/burnout ruts etc as soon as opening weekend starts. This is the only reason I like the No Trespass Law. That would put alot of this public stupidity to an end. If you can't hunt'em/chase them to another stubblefield thats not posted, cause its ALL posted, road hunting would be a thing of the past in ND. The deer do not deserve that kind of treatment. You ever seen a wounded deer during season? I'm sure all of you have. It was almost certainly wounded by a "weekend warrior" who leaped out of his chevy, and started blazing away at a running deer ,(that he has no skill to hit, as he only shoots his rifle during deer season) and he probably sighted his gun in 5 years ago and hasn't checked it since. dumbasses. :******: DONE VENTING FOR NOW


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

easy now.....

A) I have hunted with handicapp people that have no other means to hunt except out of a vehicle.

B) I am one of those so called "weekend warriors" you refer to. Excuse me for working.

C) I am sure many people would love to spend more time outdoors and shoot or whatever......many times time just doesn't allow for it.

D) Usually I end up sighting my gun the morning of the opener because more often that not thats the only time i have to do it. (luckily this year i had time and did it last saturday, although fogot a vise, so we'll see opening morning i'll take a couple shots)

E) What the bleep-e-de-bleep is different from chasing roosters in a vehicle and a deer?

F) DISAGREE 120% on the no-tresspassing law.....i don't get it....we have a deer population problem in the first place so lets make them safer by making all land posted....i hope those of you who vote for this hit a deer every fall

G) I DO ROAD HUNT FOR DEER IN THE MORNING!!!!!! If i can't find a spot to sit i normally road hunt if only to find where the deer are congregating(i usually only have 2-3 days to hunt a season). Does this make me an unethical hunter??

Now i do agree that i would like to see section lines closed to travel. But, i thought they already were? I thought it has to be an ESTABLISHED TRAIL (maybe i'm wrong), but i see nothing wrong with driving down prarie trails...what else r they for.

Also chasing deer in a vehicle is not an ethical thing to do, by no means whatsover. But, like i said before, some handicapp people have no other means to hunt. Not that everyone out there doing this is handicapp, but i know some are.

After reading your post the thing that irritated me was the "weekend warrior" comment. That is simply not called for. Sure, i could hunt during the week too, but i'd probably lose my house, and might have a tough time putting food on the table for my two kids, but what the hell....that welfare check will be worth it. Come on man....if you think weekend hunters are all donkeys why do you hunt on weekends?

If you see someone chasing deer call the game & fish, it's their job. Don't go insulting all road hunters as a group cause some of them could have recently had knee surgey, etc...etc...etc


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I AGREE 100% WITH POINT F


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

headhunter,

I agree its annoying and ridiculous, but after growing up in western MN, I'd have to say you'd be disappointed if you hoped a no tresspassing law would stop people from chasing them. I saw it every single deer season. Just a thought.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Fishhook does make some good points. Especially about the weekend warrior comment.
Road Hunting means different things to different people. What one person considers Road Hunting another may consider scouting.

I do agree there is no need to chase a deer at 90 down the gravel, skid to a stop and pile out and shoot it.

But is it unethical to be driving down the road at daybreak, see a deer head into a slough and bed down and then stalk him/her? Some would consider that Road Hunting but I see nothing wrong with it.

Also one more vote against the No Trespassing law.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

I would road hunt for pheasants because I see no other method that would be effective for me. I personally know only 3 or 4 hunters in the state and none of them are pheasant hunters......and I do not own a dog.

Having lived "down south" most of my life I can attest to the fact that a trespass law would do very little to curb road hunting. Many states in the south have various laws forbidding shooting/hunting within 50 to 150 feet of a road......and even THAT does little to stop road hunting.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I have to agree. I like to road hunt for what ever is in season and I would like to eat that night. Got a ticket last year for driving on a 'gravel' road by a Game Warden who said that is not an Established Road. Big money. I drive black-top and do walking if I find something not posted and looks good.

'nother vote for Trespasing Law. :sniper:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Yeh, I don't know either for sure if a N Tr law would put an end to deer roadhunting. I am almost certain it would cut down on it. But there's always a rotten apple.. right?

I wasn't refering to Morning/Evening "scouting" as roadhunting either. I do it all the time. Its the only way to hunt in ND, Drive with a spotting scope in your lap at primetime hours. Its the idiots who harvest there animals out of a pickup, and there are plenty.

There are many types of weekend warriors. I'm speaking only of the ones/types I was referring to. I guess I'm a weekend warrior too, but not the same breed as the unprepared/lazy ones , know what I mean? I know where my rifles shoot. I know its incredibly stupid to shoot at a running deer 350 yards away. I know not to chase/harass deer down a gravel road in a "rural neighborhood". I don't shoot around buildings. Alot of "weekend warriors" do not have alot of common sense.

yes it is legal to drive on any section line in the state, regardless whether or not it is an established trail. Regardless if it is posted on both sides (Stupid huh???) BUT DON'T TELL ANYBODY!! THATS ALL WE NEED IS MORE ROADHUNTERS DRIVING SECTION LINES!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

It may be legal to travel on them but except for waterfowl it is illegal to travel off established roads for hunting. Driving with a rifle in the vehicle in Nov down a sectionline that is not an established road/trail is illegal already.
There are alot of people who only hunt for deer or pheasants and that is the only time they are out there. (Maybe they are in college or currently NR and that is the only time they are home?) Doesn't make them bad or wrong but I think it contributes to some of the bizarre behavior (as well as some of the things most of us consider unethical). 
I may be totally off base (which my wife would agree with) but I think the guy who is out there on a regular basis dove,early goose, deer bow, waterfowl, pheasant, deer, predator, etc. hunting usually conducts themselves in a better manner than those who get out 1-3 days a year. Either out of respect for others or themselves, not sure. Maybe out of fear of getting caught since they are out so often? Hard to say for sure. I have nothing against weekend warriors (those who only get to hunt on weekends). I do most of my hunting on weekends and save my vacation for the fall to get to hunt a few weekdays. Don't knock a guy for how often or seldom he gets out, but how he conducts himself or herself while out.
Alot of rambling and I probably said nothing. BTW SFC Rude, I find it hard to believe you got a ticket for being off an established trail while on a gravel road. If it happened, I hope you fought it. The liberal judges love to throw wardens cases out. :evil:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey StevePike, Just wanted to add, it is legal to drive on any section line, at any time of year, regardless of what your doing. Whether or not there are wheel tracks on it or not. I know because I emailed the G/F last winter after we had a heated debate on FB. I told the game and fish section lines were basically useless and we should rid ourselves of such stupidity. The g/f guy wrote back and said S.Lines were out of there jurisdiction. These laws were made years ago for farmers traveling from field to field, so folks wouldn't be driving on other peoples crops (which I knew allready, thanks for nothing) and are in the law books of ND (forever? apparently.) and basically said "yah, you go right on ahead and TRY get rid of section lines as a mode of travel during hunting season"........He was alot of help. He basically said put up or shut up, and good luck. I would love to get a bill going to get rid of section lines. Know of any other state that has em?????? They only turn private property into PUBLIC property which is total BS. Am I venting again?


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

Headhunter....section lines are a valuable asset to sportsmen (especially these days) ensuring legal access to places they have to hunt whether it is with a vehicle or by foot. As a fellow sportsmen, you would like to take more access away from sportsmen and give more advantages to the commerical operators? Many situations occur with G&O's where certain spots get land locked with private land surrounding your piece of either public or private ground you have permission on. You are false, you cannot drive on section line's whenever and wherever, this time of year with the state fire index where it is, you are prohibited from driving any trail where grass touches the bottom of your vehicle if the fire danger is in the extreme category.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Why would anyone want to close section lines unless they are anti hunting,
We have 200 acres of good deer territory that is two miles from a paved road 
and a good trail leading to it on a section line. During bow season I have two dedicated bow hunters hunting it and when rifle season opens there will be about a dozen locals that will be using it. Yes its posted and fenced but would rather have a few have a quality hunt then be over run.
There is also a school section a mile from the pavement that is on the same trail that is also good deer territory. If the section line was closed the local outfitter that has land connected to the school section would think he was in heaven. Lets not try to make things any more difficult for the residents and Non resident free lancers. Adrian Dokken


----------

